# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Góc thư giãn >  Selena cởi bikini tận hưởng kỳ nghỉ

## cstk235

*Selena cởi bikini tận hưởng kỳ nghỉ*
"Phù thủy nhỏ" Selena Gomez đang có kỳ nghỉ ngơi sau khi khởi động tour lưu diễn vòng quanh nước Mỹ vào ngày 28/7 vừa rồi. Cô bị cánh săn ảnh ghi lại khoảnh khắc cởi bikini nằm tắm nắng bên bể bơi.
Tranh thủ thời gian nghỉ ngơi, Selena đã cùng bạn bè đến công viên nước vui chơi và tắm nắng. Tuy vậy, cô nàng lại để cánh săn ảnh ghi lại hình ảnh hồn nhiên cởi bikini, thả ngực.




CÁC MỤC KHÁC
ty gia vang hom nay 
tin moi 
lam dep 
the thao 
điểm thi đại học 2011 
diem chuan dh nam 2011 
xem diem thi dai hoc 2011

----------

